
Friday the 13th, Part II: Oracle Officially Ends OpenSolaris - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/117363/friday-13th-part-ii-oracle-officially-ends-opensolaris
======
ojbyrne
Wonder when they start screwing with mysql?

------
NonIdentifiable
More discussion is over this way ->
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601247>

